
The Thought Emporium - apsec112
https://www.thethoughtemporium.com/
======
SilasHaslam
Found this one: "Developing a Permanent Treatment for Lactose Intolerance
Using Gene Therapy"

Seems very promising. Recently, I discovered that lactase derived from
Kluyveromyces lactis is effective for me, whereas lactase derived from
Aspergillus oryzae seems to have little to no effect. The latter is used in
mose lactase supplements

~~~
dmart
This is interesting. Do you know which brands are derived from each source? I
wasn't able to find much information online.

~~~
SilasHaslam
Source info is usually tucked away in fine print, or on the manufacturer's FAQ
page, if at all.

"Lactose-free" dairy products (milks and yogurts) and OTC supplements in pill
form, as far as I know, use lactase derived from A. oryzae. Commercial dairy
supply companies sell K. lactis in bulk. I've found one brand on Amazon
(SeekingHealth) that's made with K. lactis derive lactose. Maybe they re-
package the commercial size product? I've thought about buying a gallon for
$1200, but that would probably last me more than a lifetime. Lactase comes
from different sources and has different properties [0]. K. lactis has a
neutral optimal pH, so it's better for processing dairy prior to consumption;
A. oryzae has a lower optimal pH and higher heat tolerance, so it's more
suitable for OTC supplements.

[0]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5429307/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5429307/)

------
freezing_coffee
Have been a patron for some time, and discovered his channel with his lactose
gene therapy video - to which he recently posted an update:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoczYXJeMY4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoczYXJeMY4)
.

Great addition to scientific youtube.

------
bil7
this guy has some really great youtube videos, particularly enjoyed the series
on building a camera to "see wifi"

~~~
foobiekr
Agreed. I really like them...

Though ... his live streams are pretty revealing. I recommend watching a few
of them, as it will probably change the way you view his other content, both
in the positive sense and in the negative.

~~~
shawa_a_a
I’ve only watched his WiFi video, as well as his Lactose Intolerance gene
therapy and felt he cane across quite positively. Are you alluding to specific
negative behaviours he exhibits on stream that are edited from his videos?

~~~
foobiekr
I suggest watching a few and just drawing your own conclusions.

I'm not being coy, I just think that the conclusions I drew may be pretty
unfairly negative and I don't necessarily want to bias you.

